# Mobile deal help needed



## 19sixtysix (Nov 22, 2012)

Got a deaf friend who's currently PAYG but runs out of texts so quickly its not funny. He does not need any voice calls.

So any ideas on text only maybe with data deals. I think he'd be better with monthy plan but his finances make this tricky. Are there any monthly plans that just cut off when the limits are reached instead of increasing the bill. Ideally £15/20 spend would be good.

He's got an old phone but think if a good deal with data could be found a smart phone would help him quite a lot as he has no internet in the house.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 23, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> Got a deaf friend who's currently PAYG but runs out of texts so quickly its not funny. He does not need any voice calls.
> 
> So any ideas on text only maybe with data deals. I think he'd be better with monthy plan but his finances make this tricky. Are there any monthly plans that just cut off when the limits are reached instead of increasing the bill. Ideally £15/20 spend would be good.
> 
> He's got an old phone but think if a good deal with data could be found a smart phone would help him quite a lot as he has no internet in the house.


 
£15-20 should be enough to get an unlimited texts deal on a contract I'd have thought, with a reasonable enough phone thrown in.

http://store.three.co.uk/view/produ...5BFF138EB013574BE911BF2?priceplan=PAY_MONTHLY for example - unlimited data and 5000 texts for £13 per month. The Desire isn't the latest technology but it's not bad.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd sort of seen things like that. He's kind of worried about his ability to limit cost so that he can't end up in trouble on a monthly plan also he does not need voice calls. I was hoping someone might of seen deals designed for the deaf. I had a look and found phones that work with the hearing loop but none are of the smart type or reasonable prices.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 23, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> http://store.three.co.uk/view/produ...5BFF138EB013574BE911BF2?priceplan=PAY_MONTHLY for example - unlimited data and 5000 texts for £13 per month. The Desire isn't the latest technology but it's not bad.


 
um, that's the Desire C, which has got alot of 'meh' style reviews, not the Desire. 

I'd go on Uswitch  (http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/compare/contract_phones/ ) and Hotukdeals  ( http://www.hotukdeals.com/mobiles/deals/new ) and look at pay monthly deals.  I know some providers allow you to cap the contract so that you can't over spend on them. 

There's loads of deals for between 10-20 quid a month.  For example HTC One S, 300 minutes, 5000 texts, unlimited data for 18 a month. Or Sony Xperia U 100 minutes, 5000 texts, unlimited data for 15 a month


----------



## shambler (Nov 25, 2012)

I tried to get the HTC one S and it was out of stock and has apparantly been discontinued  gutted cause it looked like a quality phone

edit: does anyone know if there is a chance that say the Carphone Warehouse or any high street shops that still have it, might match the online deals?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2012)

Try the HTC One V


----------

